# Tennessee Walking Horse



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never had one, nor have I ever had alot of expierence with one but my neighbor does own a few and they seem to be fairley good headed horses, not too fiesty or too clunky. Not to mention with their gates they're so, so fun to ride. Completly bounce free! 

As far as training a horse, they're all 'trainable' if done right. I've never had a bad expierence training a certain breed over another, it just depends on the personality of the animal.

Maybe you could lease one in your area first, or go to a stable that has a few and get some face to face opinions. I'm sure that no matter what your choice you'll be happy, a horse is a horse, and they're all amazing.


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

i know this tennese walker...his name is walker and is very very smooth and trained pretty good. on the training there easily trained for me anyways.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Would you use chains and weights on their hooves?


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

me no, i'd never do that


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Horse Chick said:


> me no, i'd never do that


I'm glad to hear.  I was also asking Dave.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I just purchased a Spotted Saddle Horse, which is to a Tennesee Walking Horse as a Paint is to a Quarter Horse. Same gaits, but a different coat.

I have also spent time with Walkers and have green broke a few. The guy who owned the property i lived on in Alabama for two years was a Walking Horse moron. He trained them with weights, pads, acids.. (may i mention some mysterious person may have just called the Humane Society on him :roll: ) Im so disgusted by the show industry.. and how they bred the original purpose for the breed out of the horse. They were meant to go ALL DAY and be a smooth ride. Now they can only ride for 15 minutes a day, and go incredibly slow, though they take longer strides. I cant stand what they have done to the breed... but thats not what this thread is about ^^

The Walkers I dealt with were pretty inconsistent. There were a few Merry Go Boy mares that were EXTREMELY psycho. But, they were bred for their pedigree, not for their soundness or temperament. She was unpredictable and wild. It literally took -nothing- to set her off into a skiddish frenzy.

But, there were others that were absolutely fabulous. One mare hadn't been handled for all 3 years of her life, and i gathered her up, saddled her, and rode her the same day.

Keep in mind, all the horses I trained weren't even touched by human hands until they were 1 to 6 years old... so i guess thats kind of a variable =) 

Could you tell me more about the one your looking at buying, if ya picked one out yet? A lot of the time, the horses past has allot to do with how they will perform for ya.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't believe what you are sayin'! That man is a monster! How can anyone hurt such a lovely being?


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I find those type of people awful. 
Not only that but when they take pictures of the national grand champion horse or whatever to get the horse to have his ears pricked forward they spook him, make him scared! I dont agree, how would you like to be scared everytime someone took a picture of you!?

Anyways....


We have a Tennessee Walking Horse at our barn, I have been told that I can ride it later, not sure if that will happen or not :roll: , but the horse is wonderful, and well tempered, the person who owns him has a bad back so she decided to get a TWH for that reason. (this horse never had any cruel training!)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the TWH is a good breed, I just hate what people do for a show. It's disgusting, they take golf balls and drill screws into them and leave the tip out on one end and tie it on the horses foot so he has to walk on it....and then RIDE HIM LIKE THAT! :evil: It's supposed to make them lift their feet higher.....sorry, not the topic here....anyway, a guy my dad know's, owns several TWH and they're all very good horses and very calm. He rides his stallion and that horse is the calmest horse you've ever seen, even with mares around.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats so awesome that the stallion is sweet. (not TWH abuse)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

He's a wonderful horse, his name is King  and he's black. The guy can, not ride him for a while, then just get on and ride with no problems from King. Great horse.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I love horses like that. That does not come often with stallions because of there hormones though..


----------



## Peggy Thomas (Jul 20, 2007)

[I have had walkers for a long time and they are just great. You call this one Ace. If he is out of Aces Sensation breeding he was a sorta hateful (It would be several generations back, because he was around a long time ago). Make sure this one is not like him.

quote]


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I had a tennessee walker in the past. His name was Harley and he was an awesome horse. I think he is still around but creeping up on that old age real fast here now. He was at the barn i was riding at the lady owned him but he was pretty much mine she even said he is yours. So i took care of him and everything i just didn't pay for him.  lol yea kinda funny.

Well yea he was a great horse. He did this awesome dance where his leg would go high in the air but its not quite like those real show horses. He only did it about half the amount as those show horses. I don't think he was trained like the ways you guys are stating because he didn't seem to be and he never quite danced like that. I thought he was awesome though but he sure wanted to go all the time :x  

Its actually kinda fun though but its not cool to have a horse, especially when you want to relax, go all the time. I think they are great horses though and yea it does depend on the horses personality that you get. Personally me i like a horse with a little spunk but not too much just enough were i can have fun but not have a problem ya know. 

Well good luck with getting this horse


----------

